# How cold can they handle?



## GUSRENTIT (Dec 26, 2011)

Howdy, I'm brand new here, and know very little about what I'm doing, so please help me! I have a NZ white with 3 babies born 12/8/11 keeping them in the house for warmth. Was wondering at what point we can put them outside in the hutch. My problem is that it's been getting pretty cold outside at night, hitting 0*. Any advice?


----------



## flemish lops (Dec 26, 2011)

I have never took a litter in the house before but I think you should wait for the weather outside to warm up. If the kits are used to the warm temperature in the house you should wait for the weather outside to warm up so the kits don't get a chill.


----------



## Mea (Dec 26, 2011)

GUSRENTIT said:
			
		

> Howdy, I'm brand new here, and know very little about what I'm doing, so please help me! I have a NZ white with 3 babies born 12/8/11 keeping them in the house for warmth. Was wondering at what point we can put them outside in the hutch. My problem is that it's been getting pretty cold outside at night, hitting 0*. Any advice?




  Not certain just where You are located...If You are in Canada...0 would be +32 in the states...   If You are in the States...0 is dern Cold !

  Is there a place in Your house that could be kept cooler than the rest ?  That way the bunnies and their Mom could begin to acclimate to lower temps.   You could also provide a cardboard box for them to snuggle into.

     If the temps are US type zero... i would suggest not putting them out until they are 5-6 weeks old...and acclimated a bit...  If Canadian type zero... they would be fine at a month old.


  Have i managed to confuse things  completely ?  Apologies.


----------



## GUSRENTIT (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm in Colorful Colorado, so 0* is 0* F, had a few nights in the -10* F, with wind chill way lower. I do have them in a cooler part of the house, but not cold. It's my first batch of babies, doe had 4 outside and 1 died before I could get to them. So I thought it might be have been the cold. The 3 are very healthy and growing fast.


----------



## Mea (Dec 27, 2011)

GUSRENTIT said:
			
		

> I'm in Colorful Colorado, so 0* is 0* F, had a few nights in the -10* F, with wind chill way lower. I do have them in a cooler part of the house, but not cold. It's my first batch of babies, doe had 4 outside and 1 died before I could get to them. So I thought it might be have been the cold. The 3 are very healthy and growing fast.


So You get quite cold !     since they have been inside... i would wait until the temperatures moderate a bit ... i know here in NY we will have some short stretches of weather that are a bit milder at times.  That's when we will move the buns around.  Still zero is a jolt to anybunny's system.  Personally i would wait till they are closer to 5-6 weeks... and still provide a box for them to get into.  It's a judgement call.  They can handle the cold usually better than we do....  but winds and drafts are a whole nother thing.  An attached garage would provide a sheltered space to acclimate.

  Good luck.  Please keep us posted...i would be interested in hearing how they make out.  Again  Welcome to BYH !   There is a lot of good information here.


----------

